# Finding an equivalent LED driver but dimmable



## vinogradov8 (Aug 25, 2016)

I am trying to find the equivalent led driver (but dimmable) for a LPC-60-1050 ( seen here: http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Mean-Well/LPC-60-1050/ )

The fixture is can be seen here: http://www.modern.place/product/acrylic-led-chandelier-light-wave-47-inch/

My wife decided she wanted to put a dimmer in, I don't know why, but I'm up for the project. Any electrical experts in here? Also dimmer recommendations?


----------



## beachguy005 (Aug 26, 2016)

Given that the fixture mfg has a dimming option, why don't you just get the correct part from them?


----------



## vinogradov8 (Aug 26, 2016)

beachguy005 said:


> Given that the fixture mfg has a dimming option, why don't you just get the correct part from them?



I've contacted them but the LED driver they use is only sold overseas, it would take a bit of time to get here. They recommended calling mouser but the guy there didn't know much either.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 26, 2016)

This is the second time I read this thread and thought; 'why not just add a dimmer switch?'. What am I missing here?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 26, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> This is the second time I read this thread and thought; 'why not just add a dimmer switch?'. What am I missing here?



the transformer says non dimmable.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 26, 2016)

sometimes I scan too quickly through the threads :hide:


----------



## frodo (Aug 26, 2016)

go to  http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/

the forum


----------



## beachguy005 (Aug 27, 2016)

Looking at their power supply reference page and comparing the operating characteristics of your existing power supply to one that will dim seems to come up with none available.  Given that the fixture can be had, according to your spec sheet, with dimming, I have to assume that the operating specs for the dimming vs the non-dimming are quite different.
That being said, I don't think getting an "equivalent" is the solution. Someone could sell you one with the same specs as your existing but it might not even dim your fixture.
It's not like you can say I need a dimming ballast for a 2 tube t8 fluorescent fixture, which is pretty universal. Not so much with dimming LED fixtures.
Given that they're designed around the application in the specific fixture, you're probably better off ordering from the fixture mfg. Go to their engineering department and not sales to find the actual part number for the dimming power supply in your fixture, then order it from Mouser or someone that also sells Mean Well. 
You really need the dimming part number to cross rather than the non-dimming.


----------



## vinogradov8 (Aug 27, 2016)

Thank you guys for all the help, I went ahead and contacted  the MFG. They are going to pinpoint which driver will work best with my dimmer as well. Why does electricity have to be so hard


----------

